# No Signal



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

My Edge is about 10 months old. A few weeks ago my LG TV stopped receiving the signal from Edge every time I turn the TV on for the first time each day. I've troubleshot with new HDMI cables, swapping HDMI inputs, etc. I have to unplug and re-plug the HDMI cable to get the signal back. It's been determined by Tivo that there is something wrong with the Edge. Tivo sent me a refurbished Edge for an additional $50. They told me "oh yeah, it's easy to transfer recordings from the old to the new". Little did I realize that everything is copyright protected so NOTHING can be transferred.

1. Has anyone else experienced this with the Edge?

2. I'm going to swap my hard drives between the two Edges to retain my recordings. Does anyone know where I can purchase the special Tivo screwdriver?

Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try adjusting the Power On Sequence of your system to see if you can pin down an order and timing that allow it to connect properly.

The 'standard' is to turn on the System starting at one end of the 'video chain', waiting for that unit to fully power up and then moving to the next device in the 'chain', etc.

-KP


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

That makes sense, but it's only Edge and the TV. Isn't the Edge "always on"? The TV is the only device to be powered on and off.

I've had various Tivo devices since 2003 and none behaved this way. Weird.


----------



## Stevo-DC (Jun 5, 2003)

I started having the same problem this week with my WeaKnees-upgraded Edge. I only have the Edge and the TV. Every time I turn on the TV I get a No Signal message. I've changed HDMI cables. I confirmed I have the latest Firmware on the TV. I'll check the Sony Bravia TV forums, too.


----------



## Edwin Shenk (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't know if this helps. I bought an Edge cable last December. I used it with a Panasonic plasma TV and the picture improved compared to my Premier XL that it replaced. It worked without any problems. In March I upgraded to a Sony A9G OLED TV. I connected to a new Denon AVR-S7560H A/V receiver using the a ARC HDMI connection for external speakers. With this setup the Tivo connects directly to the TV by HDMI cable and the TV eARC HDMI connects to the receiver eARC connector. This worked perfectly until late August and then I started to get the same problem as you - no signal. In my case turning off the receiver power gave me a picture and TV sound. Sometimes it came on immediately but sometimes it took longer as much as 1 minute. Turning the TV on without the receiver always gave picture and sound immediately. I can usually get external sound and a picture by a lot of tries like turning the receiver on after the TV is working, Turning the receiver off and then on etc. There is no reliable combination that always works. Every once and a while the system starts properly with external sound but this is rare. I suspect that there was a software upgrade in late August that caused the problems. The Edge, Sony TV, and Denon A/V receiver all are connected to Verizon internet directly wired. They are all set to keep up to date automatically. Until I read your post I was convinced that the fault was the Denon and I am waiting for a reply from them. Now I am also wondering about the Sony Bravia A9G. One thing I have noticed is that the screen that comes up with "no signal" rarely comes up with that message not showing. When this happens if I wait up to 2 minutes the picture with external sound will come up. Have you tried waiting a long time after "no Signal" ?. If I every solve the problem I'll post the solution. In the mean time I will connect everything through the receiver and see if the problem goes away. If it doesn't it is probably similar to your problem.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Trey1970 said:


> 2. I'm going to swap my hard drives between the two Edges to retain my recordings. Does anyone know where I can purchase the special Tivo screwdriver?
> Thanks.


BEWARE!!! The hard drive with the recordings will only work on the TiVo they were recorded on. Plugging the hard drive in another TiVo will not keep the recordings, and you will end up loosing the recordings. You need to transfer the recordings through the TiVo or TiVo online to retain any recordings.


----------

